# Masterbuilt Cold Smoker Attachment Burns chips too fast



## headgeek (Jun 9, 2016)

I have the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker and am using to hot smoke on a MES 30. Basically I wanted something that doesn't require me to check it every 30 min. I have a AMNPS but don't like the taste of the pellets. The wood chips give result in a much better flavor in my opinion. The Cold Smoker works well but even if I fill it with chips it only lasts 2 hours and many are reporting 5-6 hours. The smoke is also quite heavy (probably too heavy). I have contacted Masterbuilt and they have suggested I soak the chips which is interesting because the instructions say to use the chips dry. I am going to try that this weekend on a pork butt.  The other option is the unit is faulty and getting too hot causing the chips to burn too quickly and I am getting close to the end of my (short) warranty period.  I get almost no ash even after 5-6 hours or more of smoking. 

Just wondering if anyone has any opinions or thoughts.Thanks

Roger


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2016)

I have one too & I have found that the harder wood like hickory will last longer than a softer wood like apple, but even with the hickory I will only get a little over 3 hours. Also you may want to run the smoke thru a piece of pipe to clean & cool it. It will make a difference in the flavor you get. 

Here is my setup, I'm using it to cold smoke bacon in this photo.













5-11-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 10, 2016






Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## headgeek (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Al, 

I actually saw your setup when I was looking before I posted. I understand why you do it for cold smoking. Obviously this unit burns hot and given that it is literally attached the the smoker, I would expect it would add heat. The part that I don't understand is the part about the taste. Why does it make a difference in the taste? Taste is pretty important to me and that is why I gave up on pellets so if it makes it taste better then I might give it a try. Also is the fan part of the setup and what role does that play? Thanks

Roger


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2016)

headgeek said:


> Thanks Al,
> 
> I actually saw your setup when I was looking before I posted. I understand why you do it for cold smoking. Obviously this unit burns hot and given that it is literally attached the the smoker, I would expect it would add heat. The part that I don't understand is the part about the taste. Why does it make a difference in the taste? Taste is pretty important to me and that is why I gave up on pellets so if it makes it taste better then I might give it a try. Also is the fan part of the setup and what role does that play? Thanks
> 
> Roger


If you notice when you smoke something the glass in the MES gets all dirty with creosote. If you have the smoke going thru a pipe first the smoke cools & creosote sticks to the inside of the pipe & comes out clean in the smoker. The proof is the glass never gets dirty when I use the pipe. You get a much cleaner flavor without any creosote in the smoke. The fan is strictly for cold smoking. It keeps the smoke rolling. If you don't have the heating element on in the MES, it doesn't draft well. The fan blowing at the smoker with the ash tray out a little is enough to get it moving thru the pipe & out the exhaust in the MES.

Al


----------



## headgeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Al 

Your answer makes sense and I have noticed a slight bitter flavor especially with the Cold Smoker. So I decided to rig my smoker up pretty much like yours. The only difference is I used a flexible aluminum tube because my setup is not permanent (I have to move it in and out of the garage). In any case it worked pretty well and I did 2 6# bone in pork butts. I saw nice thin blue smoke coming out of the smoker and I could smell it so it wasn't just steam. I used a 50/50 mix of cherry and pecan. The people from Masterbuilt also recommended that I soak the chips which I did. The roast was tender and juicy and no bitter taste but it also didn't have a strong smoke flavor. Much milder than the other pork butts that I have done. I kept the smoke going for about 8 hours at 240 and then wrapped it and finished the rest of the way. The good news is it was probably the best meat I have had but that is probably due to using a different butcher. The drippings were great and they had some of the best flavor we have had so I am baffled why the meat was so mild. 

The soaking did seem to slow down the burn rate (got 2.5 - 3 hours) but if it watered down the flavor then I really didn't gain much. Now that I am using a "cleaner" smoke, do I have to use a stronger wood like Hickory? 

One other question. Have you every tried wood chunks in the Cold smoker? They would probably be too big for the hopper but if you split them they would still be bigger than the chips and presumably burn slower. The chips I have are very small so that may be why they are burning so fast. 

Thanks

Roger


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

First off I would not soak the chips. I think if you use hickory it will burn slower & give you more smoke flavor.

I don't think chunks will work, but why not give it a try.

Just fire up the cold smoker with chunks for an experiment & see what happens.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2016)

One additional thing to look at...  Make sure the meat is warm and dry on the surface....  NEVER smoke cold meat...   Condensate will form on the meat and water and smoke mix to make "acid rain" type coating, which is bitter and acrid tasting....

You can warm the meat in the smoke with NO smoke addition..


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jun 13, 2016)

I've done a couple things on mine.  First my MES cold smoke attachment is on a rheostat so I can turn down the element.  Seems to work well about 75% of max. Second I've found I have better luck with chunks in mine. I do have to split most of the chunks from the bag with a chisel to get them to fit, but they burn a lot cleaner and slower IMO. Third if you look through some of my posts you can see that I have extended the tube between the MES and the cold smoke unit much like above, though I ran mine around the back of the MES so the cold smoke unit still can sit beside the smoker for a clean look.

-J


----------



## headgeek (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the information. I actually asked MasterBuilt about the chunks and they said that might work as well so that is the first thing I am going to try. I am a woodworker so I have a Chisel and lots of ways to split it up. I will try warming the meat and also not soaking the wood. It is interesting that even MB instructions say use the wood dry so that bothers me a bit that the tech support suggested that idea. The rheostat idea is also something that I can try. Very simple and a way of toning it down a bit. Lots of things to try.


----------



## jebsmoke (Aug 3, 2016)

I just got a masterbuilt cold smoker and I used it for cold smoking cheese.  I put a piece of  3ft aluminum pipe for the smoke to travel in to cool the smoke off.  I was wondering if it matters how long the smoke travels from the cold smoking unit or not.  Should I have a longer pipe?  The smoke that was coming out was also thick white smoke.  Sorry if this is a repeat question I have been searching the forum for about two days and couldn't find this answer.  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## dr k (Aug 3, 2016)

jebsmoke said:


> I just got a masterbuilt cold smoker and I used it for cold smoking cheese.  I put a piece of  3ft aluminum pipe for the smoke to travel in to cool the smoke off.  I was wondering if it matters how long the smoke travels from the cold smoking unit or not.  Should I have a longer pipe?  The smoke that was coming out was also thick white smoke.  Sorry if this is a repeat question I have been searching the forum for about two days and couldn't find this answer.  Thanks in advanced.


The longer the better.  If you have room, get two more 3' sections or the aluminum flex pipe. Whatever sticks to the pipe isn't getting to the food chamber.  I'd use it all the time not for just cold smoking. 

-Kurt


----------



## smokin papallo (Aug 21, 2016)

What 


miatawnt2b said:


> I've done a couple things on mine.  First my MES cold smoke attachment is on a rheostat so I can turn down the element.  Seems to work well about 75% of max. Second I've found I have better luck with chunks in mine. I do have to split most of the chunks from the bag with a chisel to get them to fit, but they burn a lot cleaner and slower IMO. Third if you look through some of my posts you can see that I have extended the tube between the MES and the cold smoke unit much like above, though I ran mine around the back of the MES so the cold smoke unit still can sit beside the smoker for a clean look.
> 
> -J


Could you please recommend a rheostat? Can I get one from one of the big box home improvement stores?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2016)

Smokin Papallo said:


> What
> 
> 
> miatawnt2b said:
> ...


This is the dimmer switch I use to control the heat in my MES 30...  The 1500 watt is overkill but it has to get rid of a lot of heat...  I've been using it for about 5 years no problem...   I found it on ebay and I saved some money....

...click on pics to enlarge......













9849d613_DimmerSwitchtempwiring.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 22, 2016





 ..













b9c56fa5_DimmerSwitch.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 22, 2016


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello All, 

I am wanting to connect something to my Cold Smoker Attachment and I am looking for the easiest way possible. I came across this, do you think this would work?

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/inkb...LCbcNZl4EHmHds6eZD-JtA_W5R-MN3FSiwaAitr8P8HAQ

Or do you think doing the dimmer switch is what I'd have to hook up?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2017)

MarkJ247365 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am wanting to connect something to my Cold Smoker Attachment and I am looking for the easiest way possible. I came across this, do you think this would work?
> 
> ...


I just bought and hooked up this SCR...  Never heard of them..... never used one....   BUT....  I wanted to control the output heat of a 1500 watt element in an electric frying pan... 

Let me say...   I works AWESOME... better than expected...   I can set the frying pan temp to what ever I need...  It just idles along... never goes off.....   Of course if I turned the thermostat to a set temp, the thermostat would regulate the temperature without the wild swings seen from all 1500 watts.....

May I suggest you try this unit...  you can reduce the heat output of the heating element so it doesn't get so hot....    I have a dimmer on my MES 30 and this SCR will do what the dimmer does for a lot less money....


....click on pics to enlarge.........













SCR TEST 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2017





...













SCR TEST 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2017


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 9, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking, how did you go about getting this all setup? I see there are 4 connections for the wires for this regulator, I know how to do some basic electrical. Also, how did you go about finding out the watts to temp configuration? And is setting one of these dimmers/regulators make a huge difference? I am becoming very passionate about smoking and want to learn from as much as I ca. Thanks much


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2017)

There is 110v in....    110v out....    Turn the knob to adjust the heat....   If you have an IR temp gun, that will tell the temp of the element..  or turn it on and up until you have smoke..   To know the amps , put an amp tester on it....    It's really not that complicate..  













SCR TEST 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------



## elsid88 (Jan 9, 2017)

headgeek said:


> Al
> 
> Your answer makes sense and I have noticed a slight bitter flavor especially with the Cold Smoker. So I decided to rig my smoker up pretty much like yours. The only difference is I used a flexible aluminum tube because my setup is not permanent (I have to move it in and out of the garage). In any case it worked pretty well and I did 2 6# bone in pork butts. I saw nice thin blue smoke coming out of the smoker and I could smell it so it wasn't just steam. I used a 50/50 mix of cherry and pecan. The people from Masterbuilt also recommended that I soak the chips which I did. The roast was tender and juicy and no bitter taste but it also didn't have a strong smoke flavor. Much milder than the other pork butts that I have done. I kept the smoke going for about 8 hours at 240 and then wrapped it and finished the rest of the way. The good news is it was probably the best meat I have had but that is probably due to using a different butcher. The drippings were great and they had some of the best flavor we have had so I am baffled why the meat was so mild.
> 
> ...


Roger,

Same situation as you... what kind of setup/materials did you use for that flexible tube?  

Looking for a solve just like you...

The first time I used my Cold Smoker for a brisket, I noticed that I wasn't getting a good bark and there wasn't much smoke coming thru my MES 40 BT.  So after about 6 hours I switched back to just using that tube that goes with the smoker for my smoke.  Seemed to get more of the desired TBS and a more noticeable bark.

Thanks in advance.

Tom...


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am assuming you have  a female connection, at the end? or how does this unit get power? Sorry if it seems like a dumb question. What I can think of how this is setup is you have a female connection and you plug in a power strip and then plug in the cold smoker into the power strip and then regulate the power from this dimmer?


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 10, 2017)

elsid88 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Same situation as you... what kind of setup/materials did you use for that flexible tube?
> 
> ...


The tube? Are you referring to the feeder tube you put the chips in? Also I have heard (Not tried yet) to put smaller wood chunks in mixed with some pellets (not too many pellets) and charcoal.


----------



## bregent (Jan 10, 2017)

MarkJ247365 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am wanting to connect something to my Cold Smoker Attachment and I am looking for the easiest way possible. I came across this, do you think this would work?
> 
> ...


No, that controller is used to regulate temperature. Trying to find a temperature that gives good smoke would probably be difficult with the cold smoke accessory. You're just really trying to reduce the output of the element so a dimmer/scr would probably be better.


----------



## markj247365 (Jan 10, 2017)

miatawnt2b said:


> I've done a couple things on mine.  First my MES cold smoke attachment is on a rheostat so I can turn down the element.  Seems to work well about 75% of max. Second I've found I have better luck with chunks in mine. I do have to split most of the chunks from the bag with a chisel to get them to fit, but they burn a lot cleaner and slower IMO. Third if you look through some of my posts you can see that I have extended the tube between the MES and the cold smoke unit much like above, though I ran mine around the back of the MES so the cold smoke unit still can sit beside the smoker for a clean look.
> 
> -J



At 75% power roughly what is the temp? Also what are the steps that are good to follow to get a good amount of smoke? Would it be best to leave the cold smoker at 100% power for a set time, and then dial it back to 75% for the remainder?


----------



## bregent (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got the Cold Smoker attachment a few weeks ago and used it to smoke some sausages in my GOSM. Like many, I found the chips burned up very fast. I was using Little Chief Smokehouse chips, which are very fine. I found an Amazon review that said when using fine chips, you can get the smoker going well and then shut off the power and the remaining chips will continue to burn slowly.

Other folks said that the larger size chips like Weber, Wester, etc, burn much better and longer and keep power on the whole time.

Haven't tried either yet but will once the rains stop.


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 11, 2017)

After the cold smokers gets goin good usually 10 min or less I shut the power of it has always continued to burn I get  5 hours easy


----------



## bregent (Jan 11, 2017)

pa42phigh said:


> After the cold smokers gets goin good usually 10 min or less I shut the power of it has always continued to burn I get 5 hours easy


Cool. What type of chips are you using?


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 11, 2017)

IMG_4173.JPG



__ pa42phigh
__ Jan 11, 2017





Firespice by weber


----------



## headgeek (Jan 11, 2017)

I just used a flexible aluminum dryer hose from Home Depot. It works pretty well. I bought an elbow and an adapter and it fits together nicely the hose slides over the male end of the cold smoker. The adapter fits in the chute of the MES and in the one end of the Elbow. The dryer hose slides over the other end of the Elbow.  I bought some clamps but they didn't really do much and not much smoke escapes through the connections. The hose expands so I can position the cold smoker wherever it needs to be. It is quick to set up and works reasonable well. So far the chunks appear to be the best alternative but they have a tendency to jam in the cold smoker so I still haven't figured out a solution to that. The chips work but burn to fast and still bind in the chute. We are in Wisconsin so I can't take a picture right now as everything is put away for the winter. You may have to buy a few pieces to get the right connections but you can always take the unused pieces back. It was hard to figure out exact dimensions. Good luck.

Roger


----------



## brad ley (Mar 3, 2017)

headgeek said:


> I just used a flexible aluminum dryer hose from Home Depot. It works pretty well. I bought an elbow and an adapter and it fits together nicely the hose slides over the male end of the cold smoker. The adapter fits in the chute of the MES and in the one end of the Elbow. The dryer hose slides over the other end of the Elbow.  I bought some clamps but they didn't really do much and not much smoke escapes through the connections. The hose expands so I can position the cold smoker wherever it needs to be. It is quick to set up and works reasonable well. So far the chunks appear to be the best alternative but they have a tendency to jam in the cold smoker so I still haven't figured out a solution to that. The chips work but burn to fast and still bind in the chute. We are in Wisconsin so I can't take a picture right now as everything is put away for the winter. You may have to buy a few pieces to get the right connections but you can always take the unused pieces back. It was hard to figure out exact dimensions. Good luck.
> 
> Roger


Can you take photos of the parts you used to hook up the dryer flex tube. I can't figure it out. Or maybe UPC numbers. I have mine hooked up to my new 30" smoker with duct tape...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2017)

3" adjustable aluminum elbows   ...   1 for the Mail box....  1 for the smoker....  3" aluminum flex pipe.....













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017





....













mailbox int..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017


















Aluminum flex vent.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017






Hooked up to the smoker and mailbox.....   If you use the AMNPS smoke generator, leg help a bunch...

3 - 1" holes in the MB door.....













Mailbox mod hooked up.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017


















LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017


















LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2017


----------



## brew brew drew (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys! I'm using a MES30 with the Cold smoker attachment but my chips are getting burnt up pretty quick and im getting a thick white smoke. Does any one have a solution or recommendations to achieve TBS? Should I turn on the Cold smoker, get my chips going and turn it off? I've even thought of starting with a little bit of coal in the bottom of the chute and when it gets going load on my chips.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2017)

brew brew drew said:


> Hi guys! I'm using a MES30 with the Cold smoker attachment but my chips are getting burnt up pretty quick and im getting a thick white smoke. Does any one have a solution or recommendations to achieve TBS? Should I turn on the Cold smoker, get my chips going and turn it off? I've even thought of starting with a little bit of coal in the bottom of the chute and when it gets going load on my chips.


Try using fewer chips....


----------



## headgeek (Sep 20, 2017)

I had that problem too and ended up using chunks. Many of them are too big but you can split them or I have a Band saw so I just sliced them down. The person who originally suggested this tip just used a chisel to split them.  That seemed to work better than chips but it isn't perfect. Try and load them so they don't wedge themselves in or you will end up with them binding up and not falling down. You might also check the collar that holds the tube. If it is pushed to far up then the grate will sit right on the burner and burn too fast. This also happened to me because I was trying to force the chips down which caused the collar to slide slightly up. In any case the tube actually rocked because the grate was sitting on the coils instead of sitting just above the coils. Solution was a few gentle taps with a hammer to slightly move the collar down a bit (and hence raise the grate). Its just a friction fit.  I also use the flexible aluminum driver vent. Without that the taste is really bad because the amount of smoke is way too heavy and there is too much creosote. With those modifications the cold smoker works for hot smoking and gives you more time than the chip loader but I never got close to the MB rated amount of time.


----------



## jay styron (Sep 20, 2017)

For those using duct for and extension from your cold smoke apparatus you can use flexible metal dryer vent. It's like a foil covered slinky and you can make a vertical coil with it and take up a lot less room.

Jay


----------



## VDubLove (Oct 12, 2017)

headgeek said:


> I had that problem too and ended up using chunks. Many of them are too big but you can split them or I have a Band saw so I just sliced them down. The person who originally suggested this tip just used a chisel to split them.  That seemed to work better than chips but it isn't perfect. Try and load them so they don't wedge themselves in or you will end up with them binding up and not falling down. You might also check the collar that holds the tube. If it is pushed to far up then the grate will sit right on the burner and burn too fast. This also happened to me because I was trying to force the chips down which caused the collar to slide slightly up. In any case the tube actually rocked because the grate was sitting on the coils instead of sitting just above the coils. Solution was a few gentle taps with a hammer to slightly move the collar down a bit (and hence raise the grate). Its just a friction fit.  I also use the flexible aluminum driver vent. Without that the taste is really bad because the amount of smoke is way too heavy and there is too much creosote. With those modifications the cold smoker works for hot smoking and gives you more time than the chip loader but I never got close to the MB rated amount of time.


----------



## VDubLove (Oct 12, 2017)

I have the largest Cabela's Pellet grill.  It does a nice job at most everything.  However I missed the real smoky flavor of the wood chips from my former MES 30" I had prior to this pellet grill (sold it to purchase the new pellet grill). 

I found a deal, someone was selling a MES 30" Bluetooth unit for cheap - I jumped on it.  However the Bluetooth is not working with the app I downloaded.  Not sure why, other than the app may be newer and the BT firmware on the unit may not be compatible now(?). 

I want more smoke added to long cooks and cold smoke cheeses and such.  I've been researching and found the MES Slow Smoker to be an affordable option.  I've ordered it (on it's way) and will be testing it using Mojobrick Mini's as they are the smallest size they make.  They will be my fuel source to test with.  Though I'm a bit worried they won't fit in the hopper.  Mojobricks are compressed sawdust of organic hardwoods (like pellets), but without any binders.  I'll report back on 1.) if they fit in the unit, 2.) the smoke quality/color, 3.) time the bricks burn, 4/) and flavor quality it produces. 

Based on what I've read here, I'll be setting up a flexible dryer vent pipe to connect the Slow Smoker to my MES-30-BT.


----------



## giant870 (Feb 8, 2018)

bregent said:


> No, that controller is used to regulate temperature. Trying to find a temperature that gives good smoke would probably be difficult with the cold smoke accessory. You're just really trying to reduce the output of the element so a dimmer/scr would probably be better.



Would this work?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

bregent said:


> I just got the Cold Smoker attachment a few weeks ago and used it to smoke some sausages in my GOSM. Like many, I found the chips burned up very fast. I was using Little Chief Smokehouse chips, which are very fine. I found an Amazon review that said when using fine chips, you can get the smoker going well and then shut off the power and the remaining chips will continue to burn slowly.
> 
> Other folks said that the larger size chips like Weber, Wester, etc, burn much better and longer and keep power on the whole time.
> 
> Haven't tried either yet but will once the rains stop.



One of these MES Cold Smoke machines was on my list, and I read where that guy just gets his going for 15-20 minutes, then shuts off the power and it takes care of itself continuing to burn.
So that would be the first thing to try, just shut it off.
You could also try a wet/dry chip mix if it is still a run away.
I'm following anything I find on these 'Electrified Mailbox Mods'.
But may just wind up in A-maz-N herd.

Al's PopCorn mod sounds really good too.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2018)

Why not order direct from Todd...  The owner of the AMNPS products... He's a member here...
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Why not order direct from Todd...  The owner of the AMNPS products... He's a member here...
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm



I almost did, Dave. I had one in the cart 2-3 weeks ago, ready to buy. Then hit a snag.... Shipping. $13.50 for shipping.
Damn it. I can get Todds AMNPS from Home Depot with free shipping.
If Home Depot can get free shipping, why can't I?

Side Bar:
I went on a rampage against Amazon Jan. 2017, and found lots of FREE SHIPPING as a result. I crossed over to Ebay and I can not only get free shipping, I can see who the item is coming from. (Like USA based small businesses).
Shipping is a big deal to me. I don't want to buy somebodies lunch for doing what they were hired for, Shipping and Handling.

So, sorry, it's a dog eat dog world now. And I don't like getting chewed on.
So now you know exactly why I've drawn a line in the sand. Shipping sticks in my craw. :mad:

But, Thank You for the suggestion!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2018)

You think shipping sticks in your craw, I'm in AMAZON JAIL right now...  don't know how I got there...  Chatted with them and nothing was resolved...  Don't know how to get out....


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2018)

daveomak said:


> You think shipping sticks in your craw, I'm in AMAZON JAIL right now...  don't know how I got there...  Chatted with them and nothing was resolved...  Don't know how to get out....



In 2015, I got into Astrophotography. A very far out subject. I got Amazon Prime to get free, fast shipping.
Long story short, one of the things I ordered was routed by Amazon to a vender I had never used before.
It was a VERY bad experience. That vendor also has a 14 day return policy. I had trouble right from the git-go, but thought it was more of an 'Operator Error'. Turned into a total failure and a piece of old junk they had cleared off on me.
So I inquired to Amazon and their Prime guarantee. They literally walked away from me and told me to take it to the manufacturer.
Amazon can KMA.

And I'm pretty adamant about shipping charges, and I always watch anything shipping in. It tells of the vendors commitment to good business.
I did run across a single Mom on Ebay that was slow. I sent an inquiry and she snapped back about being a single Mom, and so on.
I told her maybe she shouldn't be trying to sell stuff if she can't take care of business.
After I got whatever it was, I made sure to blacklist her. Ebay does not take kindly to bad vendors.

But if I can do locally, I prefer that. Even if it's one of the biggies, the employees are local. ;)


----------



## giant870 (Feb 12, 2018)

Does anyone know if this would work for adjusting the power to control the temperature of the heating element in the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker unit?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2018)

It "should"...  1800 watts is not a problem...  it's whether or not a brushless motor acts the same as resistance wire..  That, my friend, is WAAAAAY above my pay grade...


----------



## glow bug (Feb 13, 2018)

We recently purchased the cold smoker and our chips are burning up within 45 minutes and give off a bitter creosote smell and the smoke is brown.  What do you recommend a person do to control the burn?  We tried turning it off but the chips don't burn, they just turn black.  These are brand new chips - Western is one of the brands.  It is hooked up directly to the smoker with no piping.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2018)

Dry the chips in your smoker at 250-275 for 24 hours..


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Dry the chips in your smoker at 250-275 for 24 hours..



Dave, Just curious what that does? (besides drying the fuel out).
I'm running mine as we speak at 250* for 24 hours.

Dryer fuel = Less gunk?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2018)

The wet chips add too much moisture to the smoke...  The moisture condenses on the meat..  Volatiles like creosote collect in the water..  makes for very dark smoke collected on the surface that tastes really bad...   I call the "reaction" acid rain..  
Wood chips have moisture deep in the cellular structure..  it take a temp above boiling to release the moisture from those cells...   Due to evaporative cooling of the wood chips, from the moisture, it takes a really long time to drive it out of the wood cells due to the cooling effect....  When smoking meat, it's called the dreaded stall....
You should get an improved smoke flavor..   If the cold smoker attachment has vents, open them to about what the exhaust is..  open the exhaust wide open...  Air flow is critical to clean smoke and clean smoke flavor..  Also, use about 1/4 cup of chips at each chip loading.. you want them to be drenched in clean air while they are smoldering...  clean air helps combust those nasty volatiles...  If worse comes to bad, add a flexible or rigid aluminum duct between the cold smoker and the smoker body...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> The wet chips add too much moisture to the smoke...  The moisture condenses on the meat..  Volatiles like creosote collect in the water..  makes for very dark smoke collected on the surface that tastes really bad...   I call the "reaction" acid rain..
> Wood chips have moisture deep in the cellular structure..  it take a temp above boiling to release the moisture from those cells...   Due to evaporative cooling of the wood chips, from the moisture, it takes a really long time to drive it out of the wood cells due to the cooling effect....  When smoking meat, it's called the dreaded stall....
> You should get an improved smoke flavor..   If the cold smoker attachment has vents, open them to about what the exhaust is..  open the exhaust wide open...  Air flow is critical to clean smoke and clean smoke flavor..  Also, use about 1/4 cup of chips at each chip loading.. you want them to be drenched in clean air while they are smoldering...  clean air helps combust those nasty volatiles...  If worse comes to bad, add a flexible or rigid aluminum duct between the cold smoker and the smoker body...



Thank You Dave!
Learning on the fly here. That all makes sense to me, and I think it probably explains why I had 'freckles' on my Salmon I smoked.
We've had some humid and even rainy weather of late. So I would not be surprised in the least if the chips and pellets drew up some moisture, just from the air. I tried microwaving some pellets. But I don't think it really was as good a kiln drying like using the smoker/oven for the chore.
So I'm going to bake some fuel overnight and possibly all day tomorrow.
Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## dogwalker (Feb 21, 2018)

giant870 said:


> Does anyone know if this would work for adjusting the power to control the temperature of the heating element in the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker unit?


Yep!  I use something almost exactly like that, and it made all the difference in the world.  I bought it several months back, and I usually turn it up to get the smoke started, and then way down.  Works great!


----------



## Malcolm sands (Jul 12, 2018)

When using the cold smoker attachment for a hot smoke.    I have the dryer vent running into mes using a joint as shown.   When I do this I can’t get the smoker up to 275.  Heat loss.   Where am I going wrong here?    Anything to help is appreciated.


----------

